# I'm goin' in!! Seasoning an old cast iron pan.



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

I recently came into possession of a 12" cast iron skillet that's been in my wife's family for years. And by 12", I mean the inside of the bottom is 12", the outside of the top must be 17". It's huge, but not in the greatest shape. They used to use it on a campfire next to the fishing stream at their club in PA. It's been in the basement for 25+ years and has a little rust and pitting on the bottom, but the inside is smooth as a baby's butt. I'm going to run it through the self cleaning cycle in my oven tonight and tomorrow begin the Flax oil seasoning process.













IMG_0595.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


















IMG_0596.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


















IMG_0597.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


















IMG_0598.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


















IMG_0599.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


















IMG_0600.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2013)

That's awesome.  I just got my first cast iron pan.   A dutch oven.



Learning to season it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2013)

Better start hitting the gym, gonna need some muscles to cook with that beast!!!' Gonna clean up great!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope it cleans up. Gonna run it through the self clean cycle in the oven tonight, then use easy off in the morning if necessary. Then start the seasoning process. I'm in a bit of a pickle as it's a family heirloom, so I need it to come out great. Hopefully I'll be cooking trout beside the stream this spring in it. By the way, I just measured and it's only 14" on top, and the inside bottom is 12" across.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I hope it cleans up. Gonna run it through the self clean cycle in the oven tonight, then use easy off in the morning if necessary. Then start the seasoning process. I'm in a bit of a pickle as it's a family heirloom, so I need it to come out great. Hopefully I'll be cooking trout beside the stream this spring in it. By the way, I just measured and it's* only *14" on top, and the inside bottom is 12" across.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

By the way, what the heck is "LIGNAN"?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Better start hitting the gym, gonna need some muscles to cook with that beast!!!' Gonna clean up great!


No doubt!! I'll just carry it up and down the stairs a few times for a winter workout. It's fairly heavy.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello MD.  Great score.  Might need a little steel wool on that rust but will come out great I'm sure.  Good luck.  LIGNAN?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but says on the bottle you got plenty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

Here it is after the self cleaning cycle overnight. It was still warm this morning. I heated it to 200˚, coated it with flax oil and it's now baking at 500˚ for one hour. I'll repeat the process 6 more times and hopefully by bedtime I'll have a shiny, beautifully seasoned skillet.













IMG_0601.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 20, 2013


















IMG_0602.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 20, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 20, 2013)

That is nice deep pan. You'll be glad you restored it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, do you do windows? Smiles. That looks like QUITE the transformation! Great job! I am impressed. And how fun that you now have that pan!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## figjam (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Md.  I would have thought that crusty rust on the outside might be difficult but it's lookin good.  Since you have 6 more times to go I got the big box.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good luck.

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hey, do you do windows? Smiles. That looks like QUITE the transformation! Great job! I am impressed. And how fun that you now have that pan!!! Cheers! - Leah


Hopefully the full transformation will be even better. I am really delighted and honored to have it. It's a part of my wife's family history and holds many happy memories of picnics by the stream. Apparently her mom always brought bacon, ostensibly as a source of fat for frying the fish, but in reality to provide bacon sandwiches in case her dad and brother struck out on the stream. I understand they ate a lot of bacon sandwiches by that stream! So of course, our first meal prepared in it will be bacon sandwiches. I do plan on bringing it next summer to that very same fire pit by that very same stream for a picnic of either trout or (more likely) bacon sandwiches with my wife, her Mom and her step-father. Incidentally, my wife's step father, to whom I refer as my father-in-law, was a close friend of her real father who passed away about 25 years ago, so he'll enjoy the memories associated with the picnic as well.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Md.  I would have thought that crusty rust on the outside might be difficult but it's lookin good.  Since you have 6 more times to go I got the big box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little scrubbing with steel wool and it cleaned up ok. there is some pitting on the outside, but it shouldn't affect how it cooks.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2013)

I have continuously seen the threads about flax oil here, I am watching intently to see how it works. I have a bunch of old skillets and pots out on the porch which will never be used again but could definitely use a cleaning. We always in the past sand blasted to white metal about once every 10 years then just recurred 'em, (I am not so sure that the spell check realized how the word re-cured was being used).

Bring it on Md.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have continuously seen the threads about flax oil here, I am watching intently to see how it works. I have a bunch of old skillets and pots out on the porch which will never be used again but could definitely use a cleaning. We always in the past sand blasted to white metal about once every 10 years then just recurred 'em, (I am not so sure that the spell check realized how the word re-cured was being used).
> 
> Bring it on Md.


The way we used to do it was to build a big wood fire.  After we got good coals we spread out the coals.  Place the cast iron pots needing attention on top of the coals and the completely cover the pots with the coals ( pile the coals over the pots ).  The pots must be completely covered, air tight and left there in the coals until completely cool ( I mean you have to be able to reach your bare hand in the ash and pull the pot out, cool ), if not the cast iron may crack.  Takes the pots back to bare metal and any crusty rust outside or carbon build up inside will POP off due to the heat.  Wash well and then season the pot.  I too am interested in seeing how this turns out.  Seems an easier way to go.  *MD; if you use cast iron to deep fry often a carbon build up will occur on the inside of the pot.  Will this method also take care of that?*  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey that's a beautiful story about your wife's family! Fantastic stuff! I love how such things are attached to favorite meals, special items, and so forth! Poignant and fabulous! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

*HOLY CRAP!*

I was not sure what to expect, but I damn sure didn't expect *A NEW SKILLET!!*

To say I'm happy with the result after ONE coat of flax oil would be the understatement of the century.  I'm absolutely dumbfounded. I can't wait to see what it looks like after all the applications.

Danny I have no idea if what you're asking will work with this method. I would think the self cleaning would certainly help, as it completely stripped all previous seasoning off this pan, albeit there wasn't a whole lot on there.

Here are a few pics after the first round of seasoning. The camera picked up some swirls which aren't visible to the naked eye. In person it's a smooth matte black coating.













CI1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 20, 2013


















CI2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 20, 2013


















CI3.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 20, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

It looks new!!!! Really! And here I thought that even the first round was pretty great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## java (Dec 20, 2013)

love the cast iron!! we use our dutch ovens almost as often as we use our smoker!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2013)

I am impressed!  Lookin Great!!

Danny


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 20, 2013)

That's awesome.  I've re-seasoned a few cast iron tools before.  It never ceases to impress me how well it cleans up if you do it right.

I've used EVOO to season mine.  There's a fair amount of dispute of whether it's better to use animal fats or vegetable fats for re-seasoning.  All I know is that after one coat re-seasoning with EVOO, every dutch oven I've done comes back looking better than it did when it was new.  I should probably just use vegetable oil because it's cheaper.

Great work.  This is why I keep an eye out for cheap, beat up cast iron cookware at garage sales, thrift stores, etc...  A little TLC and you've got basically brand new stuff.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> That's awesome.  I've re-seasoned a few cast iron tools before.  It never ceases to impress me how well it cleans up if you do it right.
> 
> I've used EVOO to season mine.  There's a fair amount of dispute of whether it's better to use animal fats or vegetable fats for re-seasoning.  All I know is that after one coat re-seasoning with EVOO, every dutch oven I've done comes back looking better than it did when it was new.  I should probably just use vegetable oil because it's cheaper.
> 
> Great work.  This is why I keep an eye out for cheap, beat up cast iron cookware at garage sales, thrift stores, etc...  A little TLC and you've got basically brand new stuff.


I've used EVOO, shortening, lard and bacon fat in the past with ok but not really great results. I think the trick to the flax oil is that it's the only edible "hardening" oil. With other oils, you have to essentially cook out everything but the carbon, which then sticks to the metal. Flax oil seems to work pretty much the same way, but from what I've read it contains more of the stuff that stays behind (carbon? The article said it had six times the fatty acids of other oils) and the coating actually bonds with the metal better.

I'll update after each subsequent coating.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

Second coating done. Doesn't look vastly different, just a little more shiny in spots.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 20, 2013)

keep going... it gets better


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2013)

3 coats done and it's getting shinier but a tad brown and blotchy. I think it's just the buildup of the seasoning. Doesn't look bad, but not as perfect and uniform as it did after the first coat. 4 more to go!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2013)

Md it has been my experience that as you apply more coats you will get the blotchy brown spots. I'm not sure why but all of mine have done that.


----------



## ajbert (Dec 20, 2013)

I did the flax seed oil to an old skillet of mine and was amazed at the results.  Fried an egg in it to test it out, without any oil or butter, just to test it out.  The egg slid out better than any non-stick pan I've ever used!  Don't worry about the blotchiness.  Is blotchiness even a word?  You'll be more the happy with the result!


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

that right there is an heirloom , brother....nice job.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 20, 2013)

I love to cook with cast iron.  I have a griddle I use all the time and frankly it sticks less than the expensive nonstick stuff we own.  I use canola oil and kosher salt to season and clean my pan. 

Heat the pan up and add some oil and some kosher salt.  I started with paper towels, but we don't like to generate that much trash, so I use a rag and the salt is abrasive and when you rub it with the cloth it will clean it and season it.  I never thought of flaxoil, but I am going to try it for sure!

Mel


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2013)

IMHO If its blotchy in places you are applying too much flaxseed oil. You need to wipe off all the excess flaxseed oil and do it in light coats. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137622/the-ultimate-way-to-season-cast-iron-flaxseed-oil


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2013)

That's what I would have thought too, except I'd read several articles (including the one you linked which is where I got the idea in the first place) and was very careful to apply as thin a coat as possible. I wiped it with a fresh paper towel after each application and made absolutely sure there was no excess.  Don't get me wrong, it doesn't look bad by any means, just not glassy black yet. I still need to do another couple coats today and will post more pics.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2013)

I did 5 coats and I need to do more but my pan got used at the SFLG and the bottom of the pan has some matirial embedded in it and when I went to reseason it didnt stick to where those spots are so I am going to scrub the bottom heavily with some salt to remove any foriegn material and restart my seasoning process...... My pain is my wife buys the cheap paper towels and I have to get tiny paper towel specks off the pan before I reseason....


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok, we're getting to the home stretch here. I did 4 coats yesterday then it was requested that I stop monopolizing the oven so we could prepare dinner.

The first 2 photos are after coat #4













CI4.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 21, 2013


















CI5.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 21, 2013






You can sort of see the brown and splotchy finish I was talking about.

These next 2 are after coat #5 which I just finished. It's getting a good bit more glossy and evening out, as well as getting blacker.













CI6.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 21, 2013


















CI7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 21, 2013)

I stopped at 3 coats and it was a little blotchy like your pics. It looks like I should have added more coats.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

This entire thing has reminded me that I need a maid. And that I need to scour more. And that you are amazing! Fantastic doings! BRAVO! Your wife's family should be quite proud!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2013)

You realize if you get it looking too good, you'll not want to use them and get them dirty. You''ll have to start storing them in paper bags and build a special DO locker to keep 'em safe!

Lookin good Md.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> This entire thing has reminded me that I need a maid. And that I need to scour more. And that you are amazing! Fantastic doings! BRAVO! Your wife's family should be quite proud!!!! Cheers! - Leah


I think I need a maid now too!! I just spoke to the in-laws and told them about the progress. I may have shot myself in the foot. I was "invited" to give the same treatment to an entire cupboard of cast iron cookware at their cabin. I see a long weekend of flax oil fun in my future!


Foamheart said:


> You realize if you get it looking too good, you'll not want to use them and get them dirty. You''ll have to start storing them in paper bags and build a special DO locker to keep 'em safe!
> 
> Lookin good Md.


I was just thinking the same thing Foam. I'm probably gonna be rather fussy about the finish for a while, but I think I'll get over it before too long. Coat #6 is about halfway done in the oven...


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 21, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Ok, we're getting to the home stretch here. I did 4 coats yesterday then it was requested that I stop monopolizing the oven so we could prepare dinner.
> 
> The first 2 photos are after coat #4
> 
> ...


Remarkable! Cant believe how you brought that pan back. I'd give it a test run for Sunday breakfast.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2013)

Well it's done. Let the 7th coat bake for about 3 hours just to see if it made a difference. It's very glossy, more evenly coated and almost black. Under a very bright flashlight it's a deep mahogany color, but under normal lighting it just looks black. Didn't take any more pics because I just didn't feel like messing with it. It probably wouldn't look any different from the last pics anyway. Overall I'm beyond thrilled with the results. Although time consuming, it was not difficult at all. I'm thinking with normal use and maintenance, it will just get deeper, smoother and more stick resistant.

Before:













IMG_0595.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 19, 2013






After:













CI6.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 21, 2013






Here's what I did. I differed slightly from the original method to save a little bit of time.

Step1: Wash thoroughly with hot soapy water and steel wool. Dry.

Step 2: Run through self clean cycle in oven.

Step 3: Heat to 200˚ and apply a thin coat of flax oil taking care to wipe off all excess.

Step 4: Place in oven, crank to 500˚ and bake for one hour.

Step 5; remove from oven, let cool and repeat step 4 until 7 coats have been applied, letting the final coat bake for 3 hours.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow looks like new.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow,  makes my griddle look like crap!  I am going to preseason it now!!!!!

Mel

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 22, 2013)

Truly amazing!!! You should be doing infomercials!!! It's really impressive!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks great MD! Did you do the exterior bottom too? If so I'll be interested to see how it holds up when used on the burner. I haven't flaxed the exterior before.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great MD! Did you do the exterior bottom too? If so I'll be interested to see how it holds up when used on the burner. I haven't flaxed the exterior before.


I did the whole thing, including the exterior bottom. I'll let you know how it holds up. I would imagine it'll be as tough or tougher than traditional veg oil or lard cure. I do have a question on maintenance. What I've done before is just scrub cast iron with a plastic brush and maybe some salt for the stubborn bits, then dry on the burner and wipe with whatever oil is handy. I'm wondering if I should wipe this one with flax oil every time I use it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I did the whole thing, including the exterior bottom. I'll let you know how it holds up. I would imagine it'll be as tough or tougher than traditional veg oil or lard cure. I do have a question on maintenance. What I've done before is just scrub cast iron with a plastic brush and maybe some salt for the stubborn bits, then dry on the burner and wipe with whatever oil is handy. I'm wondering if I should wipe this one with flax oil every time I use it?



I just scrub and dry, I haven't found a need for adding additional oil. The flax finish is super tough.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Andrew, do you have any advice/expertise, on how to clean an old Iberian *Copper* Paella pan, (that has rust and also green and just faded/dirty looking gray hues and such too throughout it now), seeing as you did such a magnificent job with your cast iron one?

Or does that mean the copper pan is sort of ruined and should be tossed?

Thanks for any input!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hey Andrew, do you have any advice/expertise, on how to clean an old Iberian *Copper* Paella pan, (that has rust and also green and just faded/dirty looking gray hues and such too throughout it now), seeing as you did such a magnificent job with your cast iron one?
> 
> Or does that mean the copper pan is sort of ruined and should be tossed?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!! Cheers! - Leah


I certainly wouldn't toss it!! A copper paella pan sounds like something to treasure. One thing though, being copper it shouldn't have rust. If there is in fact rust, it might be copper clad steel or something and could be beyond repair. Put a picture or 2 up and maybe someone can tell for sure.

I don't have a lot of experience with copper cookware, but I have tried this one and know it works. Ketchup, believe it or not, is a great copper cleaner and despite it's dubious status with the US gov't as a vegetable, is food safe. Just smear it on and wait 15 or 20 minutes and then wash it off. May take a couple applications, but it should bring your pan back. You can also try the old baking soda and vinegar trick. If all else fails, a decent kitchen store should sell a non toxic copper polish that should certainly bring it back. Copper is usually really easy to clean and is pretty resistant to pitting and corrosion, hence it's use in coating the bottoms of boats for hundreds of years. Even today, modern antifouling paints contain copper powder.

Way back when I was a wee lad working my first bartending job, it was in this old fashioned place with the most beautiful copper bar top. It had a wonderful patina, like a mottled old penny. The place was one of those somewhat dark, quiet places where not much happened and old men would come in and wile away the afternoon while their wives shopped. One particularly slow day I got bored and spent about 3 hours polishing the bar with some copper polish I'd found in the back. I did a GREAT job, the thing was like a mirror! One thing I didn't notice though, as I was standing BEHIND the bar the whole time, was that due to the slight angle of the bar the overhead lights were perfectly reflected into the eyes of whoever happened to be sitting AT the bar. IE, our customers. When happy hour began and folks came in to sit it at the bar, they were all bathed in this beautiful golden glow, in addition to being completely blinded by the glare coming off the bar. Needless to say neither the patrons nor my boss were happy about my cleaning efforts. Luckily an overnight application of lemon juice brought the bar back to it's former patina.

By the way, I believe I must've done something horribly wrong in the seasoning of my  cast iron skillet. It looked absolutely gorgeous, however after 2 or 3 uses, the seasoning is flaking off. I'll have to try again!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you Andrew!

Such interesting stuff! I throw out EVERYTHING (except for food - as I cannot, ever, ever, ever, even throw out so much as a couple spice kernels or oil left on a plate or whatever it be) but clothes, ex-husbands, furniture, appliances, I either give them to someone, donate, or throw away! 

OK, OK, enough editorial commentary, but yes, here is the dastardly pan!

I stopped using it a couple years ago and have just let it sit, because once cleaning it, the middle shows rust? Or copper? And blue & green hues too?

Maybe the inside is steel or silver or something else, but then what is the rust colored stuff and the green? (This is where Chef Jimmy tells me that I am consuming mega plague ridden bacteria right)? Smiles. I adore him! Can he help? JJ, where are you???

And then the outside or copper part for certain, looks more worn to me now, although also not "pretty." I don't have ketchup in the house but if you swear it will help, I may go buy some???

Thanks for anyone's input here.

It would be fun to get more use out of the pan, as yours, (Andrew) looked so very beautiful, and I realize that's cast iron, but you have a knack - and fabulous story from your bartending days!

That's a job I always admired yet never tried (feared I couldn't master) although my zany and fabulous Mom DID make a fondue that all guests got downright drunk on, and so perhaps my "mixologist skills" could emerge at any time??

Thanks for help with this pan. You inspired me for certain! Maybe I'll even stop throwing pans out!!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3871.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


















DSCF3872.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

That looks like copper on the outside and carbon steel on the inside. It'll clean up BEAUTIFULLY! First I'd scrub the dickens out of the inside with steel wool to remove any surface rust. Then season it in much the same way you'd do cast iron. You may not want to do the whole 500˚ oven thing as I'm not sure how the much thinner steel/copper sandwich would hold up to it, but hopefully someone with more knowledge than I about these things can chime in. Plus, with a paella pan you kinda want some sticking on the bottom to form that delicious, crunchy part. I can't remember the name for that part of paella but I'm told it's the favorite part for many folks. Anyway, a basic seasoning at 350˚ in the oven should do the trick to protect the metal from future rust. Once you get the inside where you want it, I'd just go with regular copper polish on the outside. Since it's not contacting food, you can use a good, aggressive polish and buff it back to a mirror finish. I believe Brasso makes a copper polish, as does Flitz. Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

On second thought, hold off on the steel wool. I just looked again and it almost looks like the steel is wearing away on the inside and the copper is showing through. At first I thought it was the steel rusting on the surface. You should be able to give it the same treatment, but maybe go easier on the initial scrubbing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you!!! I've ignored this pan for a couple years (oddly not throwing it out so much as I wanted to) and will give it a try!!!!! You're amazing!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

One last thing, and this might be where JJ saves the day yet again. I seem to remember reading something about untreated copper in contact with food being a not so good thing. I could be wrong, and I'll look it up to see if I can find anything, but if that is in fact the steel wearing away I'd wait on using it until you get an expert opinion on whether it's safe.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is something from Wikipedia, so take it with a grain of salt but it does sort of confirm my concern:
[h2]Cookware[/h2]
When acidic foods are cooked in unlined copper cookware, or in lined cookware where the lining has worn through, toxic amounts of copper can leach into the foods being cooked.[sup][8][/sup] This effect is exacerbated if the copper has corroded, creating reactive salts.[sup][9][/sup] Actual cooking may not be required for copper to leach into acidic liquids if they are stored in copper for a period of time.[sup][10][/sup] Many countries and states prohibit or restrict the sale of unlined copper cookware.[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]

Copper oxide glaze on cups used for hot liquid might also be a concern, as well as copper pipes for conveying water to the home.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> That looks like copper on the outside and carbon steel on the inside. It'll clean up BEAUTIFULLY! First I'd scrub the dickens out of the inside with steel wool to remove any surface rust. Then season it in much the same way you'd do cast iron. You may not want to do the whole 500˚ oven thing as I'm not sure how the much thinner steel/copper sandwich would hold up to it, but hopefully someone with more knowledge than I about these things can chime in. Plus, with a paella pan you kinda want some sticking on the bottom to form that delicious, crunchy part. *I can't remember the name for that part of paella but I'm told it's the favorite part for many folks*. Anyway, a basic seasoning at 350˚ in the oven should do the trick to protect the metal from future rust. Once you get the inside where you want it, I'd just go with regular copper polish on the outside. Since it's not contacting food, you can use a good, aggressive polish and buff it back to a mirror finish. I believe Brasso makes a copper polish, as does Flitz. Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


The caramelized crust on the bottom of a properly cooked paella is known as  the *socarrat*. It's my favorite part.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 29, 2013)

David you are a ROCK STAR of food!!! And wine!!! Love it! (Socarrat). Of course you would know this!!!!

And Andrew, thank you so much on this! Your pan was so fantastic that I knew you would be a pro about it!

And Cheff JJ??? If you can kindly educate me on the color of my pan???? I'd be so grateful!!!!

Thanks to all! This site is a gift!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 29, 2013)

dls1 said:


> The caramelized crust on the bottom of a properly cooked paella is known as  the *socarrat*. It's my favorite part.


AWESOME!! Thank you for this. I like that word. It might be a good name for a yet to be named boat I've been procrastinating, er....RESTORING for a couple years now.


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> By the way, I believe I must've done something horribly wrong in the seasoning of my  cast iron skillet. It looked absolutely gorgeous, however after 2 or 3 uses, the seasoning is flaking off. I'll have to try again!



Wow , that's too bad ! What do you think ? Too much oil?  I've been following your progress because I just got a lodge CI  DO , AND I WANT TO SEASON IT.....WOOPS . Caps off........I want to try flax oil , but maybe since it's brand new I only need a few coats ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all. Leah the Lining is most likely Tin, most common, but they are also available with Stainless Steel and Silver (EXPENSIVE). The Tin lining is very thin and over time scrubbing will wear it away exposing the copper underneath. Except for sugar/candy making pots and copper bowls for whipping egg whites, the majority of copper cookware is lined. Tin does not rust so unless that is lined with a low budget Stainless Steel, what you see in the interior is copper showing through in places where the tin has been worn away. I understand that they can be re-plated but I have no idea where to get that done. As far as copper toxicity, it is only a major concern with acidic food. I understand unlined copper pots are commonly used for making Carnitas in Mexico and Mexican Restaurants. Any how many Paella recipe have Tomato or a Tomato Paste component. The Acid could cause an issue. Will making and eating one pan of Paella a month Kill you? I doubt it. But  have no idea how much copper is too much. The pans can be expensive so I would look into re-plating...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh Sweet Chef!!!! You are a gift! Thank you for this!

That makes tremendous sense (from tin, to acidity/toxicity and the quandary of re-plating versus buying new) and so I think for me, a new pan is best, although this will get used to hold make-up brushes or some "fun thing," versus food! Why not!

You are very helpful, and I appreciate you (and all others) taking time to chime in here.

This site is so wonderful, and while I've been lounging online and on here too much lately (as my schedule changes in the new year and so perhaps I am getting my "fix" in now), smiles, and while I've been "over sharing" in each thread, and with whatever blather my theme changes too - from food to mood to allergies even and/or you name it - at the end of the day, I am just so grateful for this place and it's people. (Hopefully those who get a zillion inbox alerts with all the zany comments from my threads don't get too nuts therefore or annoyed)!

The point being that I just learn a ton here, and the environment is such a welcoming and enjoyable one!

So that's my editorial sentiment for today!

Thanks again JJ, as I appreciate that information indeed!

Here's a wonderful wish for everyone to have a fabulous wrap up of 2013 and an amazing new year!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 2, 2014)

Update on the cast iron skillet. The finish did appear to be flaking off after a couple uses. I'd scrubbed with Kosher salt twice to loosen stuck food particles, then washed in hot water with a plastic scrub brush and/or scrubbie sponge. The kind with a yellow sponge on one side and a green Scotch Brite type pad on the other. Then I'd dry and put on the burner over high heat to completely dry and warm it up, followed by a swipe with oil. I noticed after the last use that after it dried and sat for a day, the seasoning was flaking off in several areas. It appeared to be just the last 2 or 3 coats, as there was still a good finish underneath. I've just washed and recoated it with flax oil and will try some bacon or something later to see what happens. I'm hoping that with repeated use the seasoning will build.

Not sure what I may have done wrong. Only idea is that the flax oil is described as "High Lignan", the meaning of which eludes me. One thing I did notice, however, was that on the 3rd or 4th coat, I tipped the bottle more than I had before and got a dark brown substance (as opposed to the clear amber colored oil) which I hadn't noticed before. This I assumed to be part of the oil which had separated and sunk to the bottom of the bottle, so on each subsequent coat I shook the bottle. Perhaps this is the "lignan" and is what is causing the failure to bond to the pan? I think next time I'll try filtered oil with no added lignan and that might yield a better result.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've never put more than 3 coats on my CI. When I go to heat it, I run the oven at 450°. I usually wait until the next day to add the next coat. When I scrub I have a sponge with the blue scratchy pas side that I use if needed. Otherwise pretty much just hot water into the hot pan, quick wipe, then dry.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 2, 2014)

After reading the article by the woman who kinda brought flax oil seasoning to the masses, I think I may have just used too much oil. I think I'll just start again from scratch and be extra careful to remove ALL the excess oil. In her article she states you should wipe all the oil off so that the pan appears dry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> After reading the article by the woman who kinda brought flax oil seasoning to the masses, I think I may have just used too much oil. I think I'll just start again from scratch and be extra careful to remove ALL the excess oil. In her article she states you should wipe all the oil off so that the pan appears dry.


Yes I make sure that the oil is really "rubbed" in good and that there isn't any excess. I have a little 6" CI pan that I need to do. The little guys are great for making a couple eggs.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey MD

I just googled lignan.  The explanation they gave had so many BIG words in it that I still don't have the foggiest idea

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 16, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey MD
> 
> I just googled lignan.  The explanation they gave had so many BIG words in it that I still don't have the foggiest idea
> 
> Gary


HA!! I think I found the same explanation. Haven't tried to re-do the pan yet, just been re-coating it from time to time to build up the seasoning. It's working fine and is just about as non stick as Teflon[emoji]174[/emoji] so I'm not too worried about it. It's just not that pretty gloss black, though it is getting darker.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 5, 2015)

Time for the annual update. The skillet is a treasure. After the weird flaking episode, I reseasoned a few times, leading to a nice glossy coating but a few lumps here and there. It worked, but wasn't perfect. Then disaster struck. One evening my wife decided she wanted a cup of tea. So she filled the kettle, turned the knob to high and went back to her book while she awaited the whistle. About 15 minutes later I noticed a burning smell. I asked her if she was cooking something and she mentioned the kettle. I ran to the kitchen to find the cold kettle on the left front burner and the cast iron skillet glowing red on the left rear burner. We'd recently gotten a new stove, and out of habit she'd turned the knob that used to be where the left front burner control was. Only the knobs are reversed on the new one. 
After it cooled down, and I cooled down, I assessed the damage. The seasoning was burned off of most of the bottom, leaving shiny iron. Worse yet, the formerly perfectly flat bottom was badly domed. After an appropriate mourning and pouting period, I had pretty much decided to chuck it. But I figured it was ruined anyway, so why not at least try one more time. I put it through the self clean cycle again, then used oven cleaner on the more stubborn parts of the seasoning. Then went through the flax seasoning process again. The finish came back and more importantly, the domed bottom almost went away. I guess it was the high heat in the self cleaning cycle, but what had been a pan that was warped to the point that it was unusable was now nearly flat. It's still slightly wobbly, but it works just fine. 
The disaster actually ended up helping. The bumpy finish is gone, replaced by a glassy finish that keeps getting better and better. It laughs at fried eggs. Should anything stick, I just put it back on over medium heat and deglaze with water and a flat bottomed wooden spatula. Afterwards I'll wipe it out, wipe with whatever oil I have handy and put it back over medium heat til it starts to smoke. Let it cool off and it's done. Oh, and I don't leave it on the stove top anymore. As soon as it's cool it goes up on top of the tallest cabinet where only I will ever bother to get it down and use it.


----------



## sunman76 (May 5, 2015)

looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2015)

<Chuckles>


----------

